# FBO right after eating - anyone else?



## poop dogg (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey guys,

This will be my first time posting after lurking through the forums for couple months. basically ive been having FBO for, I think, the past 2-3 years and i wanted to know if there is anyone having similar experiences as me.

i dont really remember what actually triggered/started it but i have couple of incidents/things that couldve been the culprit such as:

-this one time i held in my shet so much that my anus kinda "exploded"

-i also had week or two of antibiotic use

-also had phase of anxiety/depression when i only ate potato chips and kinda starved myself

-also my diet/eating habits throughout the whole time has been really bad in general (kfc, mcdonalds, chinese food everyday)

symptoms are wet, loose, and hot anus when emitting FBO and only usually happens during stress/anxiety situations, right after eating, and also when i exercise. i used to have IBS-D also but now i dont really since BM are normal/regular as i shet every morning although my poo is always broken apart and never really rock solid. i get IBS-like symptoms (gas, bloating) only in nervous/anxious situations now.

this condition has affected my life tremendously as i quit college and currently jobless living in parents house. everywhere i go it makes me paranoid as hell that im smelling like shet and i probably do. so anyone having similar symptoms or have some insight into this horrible condition please share some thoughts!!


----------



## Ali Alyas (May 24, 2013)

Hey buddy, I really feel ur pain when I read ur words its like I'M MEMORIZING MY LIFE.

I will mention what might be the reason for my leaky gas:

- first; it was my big poo probably becuz of my diet but I had constipation for more than usual and I was feeling weird and my anus was loose after each defecation.

- second: I remmmber I was eating carbs a lot in one period of time, and now I know if u don't have ibs but just eating lots of carbs and food that cuz gas will trigger ur ibs symptoms if u have it from genetics or even if u r 100% ibs free, u will have GAS problem if u eat a lot of carbs constantly.

So from my experience I had leaky gas for 2 reasons; -damaged anus caused by constipation and hard stools and -eating a lot of food that cuz gas....

I ALSO HAVE BACTERIA AND candida but all of these symptoms r cuzed by food.... also I was also a nervous guy with a high level of stress especially that time when I was about to go to college ''btw I dropped out of college just like u'' so I sympathize with u and feel ur pain.

I have a plan to beat leaky gas it would probably take long time like more than 6 months, but I need to relax and be ready emotionally and physically...

if u wanna talk or be friends, pm me or leave one of ur social network app u use... PIECE


----------

